# Baby's belly button still weeping?



## CordeliaJ

Hi ladies, this is my first so I have no idea what's normal.

Ollie's belly button is still weeping a bit, and he is 7 weeks old now. I thought it would be completely healed by now. Every day I clean it with a cotton pad and warm sterile water, and everyday it has a little scabbing and looks slightly weepy in the middle (there's a tiny little bit that sticks out which I'm not sure if it's meant to go back in during healing, or fall off). It's definitely not infected, at least not yet. It doesn't seem to hurt him either.
But today after I gave it a gentle swab with water and a cotton pad, it started bleeding. It terrified me! I held the cotton pad on there until it stopped and it seems ok-ish now.

He has a routine docs apt on monday, do you think I should try and get him an emergency apt sooner? Or just wait until monday to ask about it? I literally have no idea if this is completely normal for his age, or if it's been too long now and needs attention. 

Any advice appreciated, thanks. x


----------



## Amour

Sounds like he has an umbilical granuloma. It should heal soon otherwise they may use silver nitrate to remove it. I would gently clean with a salt water solution. I used salt on my daughters when she was a newborn and healed over pretty soon after that but probably best to wait for advise from your doctor on Monday.


----------



## Beccaboop

My los belly button was still weeping and some of the scab was still attached by his 6 week check up and the doctor first gave me some powder to dry it out but that didnt work so they used silver nitrate which they just put around the belly button with a little stick and it didnt seem to hurt lo at all and then some of it turned black and fell off but not all of it so when we went back a week later they did it again and then the rest fell off!

Just keep cleaning it so it doesnt get infected. I dont think you need an emergency appointment just wait until monday.

Good luck xxx


----------



## iiTTCii

My LO is 6 weeks and although I don't see it weeping, when she has a bath at night, I always notice that its a bit crusty. I'm gonna mention it to my health visitor.


----------



## Librastar2828

My lo's is still a bit weepy at almost 10weeks.. I mentioned it at her 8wk check but the doc didn't seem to bothered.. Hers isn't infected either but thought it should be all sorted by now. 

I'd mention it Monday, no need for another appt tho..


----------



## iiTTCii

A nurse has just been out to see my LO (she's got a high temp and rash) and I mentioned her belly button. She said that she had umbilical granuloma. She said that they have recently stopped the silver nitrate treatment as it was burning the babies skin so they just use salt. I've just found this leaflet telling you how to clean with salt. She said to this twice a day:
https://www.ruh.nhs.uk/patients/patients_leaflets/paediatrics/Umbilical_Granuloma_patient_info.pdf


----------



## Disneygrl

Once the stump falls off, how do you clean it? Water, soap, etc? My lo stump fell off today and there is yellow goo. Do I leave it alone? Give her a bath?


----------



## susan_1981

If it looks like this, take your LO to the doctor. My son had it. Nothing to worry about. They just prescribed an antibiotic cream to prevent infection and it eventually fell off and he now has a completely normal belly button. Here's the link to the thread I created when my son had this https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...wrong-my-babys-belly-button-pic-attached.html
 



Attached Files:







photo (5).jpg
File size: 4.3 KB
Views: 53


----------



## Duejan2012

Maybe its like what others have said a unbelical granuloma. Jonathan had one. After 7 treatments of the nitrate is when it finally healed. Even to today the spot in the middle of the belly button is darker then the rest of his skin but is going away. I think its ok to wait until monday to get it checked. 

Here is a pic of jonathans belly button xx


----------



## hapi2bhealthy

Wow my babes scab is only JUST clearing off NOW at 9months...I wonder if there was a little infection? Never looked sore and was only the middle bit.


----------



## pebbie1

My baby boys belly button stayed a bit weepy with yellow goo coming out. So they did a swab and it was an infection so he got antibiotics and it cleared within a week after that


----------



## CordeliaJ

I cleaned it this morning, it looked much better and just had the little pink bit in the middle (pretty certain it's an umbilical granuloma). I've just taken this photo, about 4/5 hours after I cleaned it with sterilised salt water, and it's already weepy and scabby again. I will keep cleaning it, but I wish it would dry out!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 46.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Duejan2012

i agree its the unmbelical granuloma. just take him to the doc they should be able to help dry it out


----------

